# ID on last two.....



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

This last pic isn't great. If I need to take another I can...


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

First pic, Crinum Calamistratum

Is the second plant stem rooted or chain rooted?


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

FancyFish said:


> First pic, Crinum Calamistratum
> 
> Is the second plant stem rooted or chain rooted?


stem rooted.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks like maybe hydro? or a longer leaved ludwigia. I'm no plant pro though


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm thinking Hygrophila Narrow?

Can you post a clearer pic of the leaves?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

FancyFish said:


> I'm thinking Hygrophila Narrow?
> 
> Can you post a clearer pic of the leaves?


woohoo I love it when I am actually close to being right


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I googled Hygrophila Narrow and I'm sure your right that it's hydro but not quite sure it's the Narrow. I'm looking for a good pic for comparison. the plant has been planted and it's in a half filled dusty tank so no new pics until the tank shakes out. I'm sure though you've put me on the right path.

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

FancyFish said:


> I'm thinking Hygrophila Narrow?
> 
> Can you post a clearer pic of the leaves?





FancyFish said:


>


this looks a lot healthier (darker green, better color) but other than that it's looks pretty darn close. It's probably the same one. I double check when I can get to it again but I'm sure your right. I wish mine looked that nice.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

FancyFish said:


> First pic, Crinum Calamistratum
> 
> Is the second plant stem rooted or chain rooted?


True, I had.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Arthur7 said:


> True, I had.


that's a great picture of it. I really like the plant and hope mine does well. Have to cross my fingers and wait and see.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Just a note, when planting the Calamistratum, leave the base of the plant exposed, do not completely bury.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like Hygrophila Angustifolia


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

May be. Here for comparison H. polysperma


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

FancyFish said:


> Just a note, when planting the Calamistratum, leave the base of the plant exposed, do not completely bury.


I'll check it as soon as the tank clears. Do you happen to know if any other plants, anubis, cryps, hydro also should be left partially above the gravel?


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Anubias should be planted with the rhizome completely above the gravel (Only roots planted), the best for them is to be attached to wood, rocks, terra cotta pieces, ect.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

robinc said:


> I'll check it as soon as the tank clears. Do you happen to know if any other plants, anubis, cryps, hydro also should be left partially above the gravel?


If you need to adjust the plant, gently pull straight up to desired height, no need to replant.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

FancyFish said:


> If you need to adjust the plant, gently pull straight up to desired height, no need to replant.



thanks. Will do.


----------

